# Stingray



## Sambikeman (Oct 18, 2021)

1973 Stingray


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2021)

Did the red band 2 speed come on Stingrays? I thought just blue band.


----------



## ODDER (Oct 18, 2021)

Not to my knowledge. The yellow band did come on the mini twinn but other than that I have never seen a stock stingray with anything but a blue or yellow band


----------



## fatbike (Oct 19, 2021)

Red band and yellow have the same gear ratio that works with that style chain ring which it shouldn't matter; a replacement I'm sure. Bad thing is the yellow and red band do not interchangeable parts because hub shell is a different in size. Blue and Yellow however have the same size shell but gearing is different. Yellow band doesn't work efficiently with Lucky 7 chainring. nI think in this application you should paint each strip different, red, blue and yellow so it will be correct in any application.


----------

